# Scorpions Muay Thai Gym in Beckenham Kent.



## Forzavilla (Apr 5, 2012)

Been looking around for a new training venue as unfortunatley my instructor is having to move away from the london area due to work commitments

There are quite a few gyms listed as local to me, Semtex in Swanley,Keddles in Orpington and Scorpions in Beckenham

Has anybody got any experiencesof the above gym's,and could point me in the right direction

Been involved in Muay Thai since september last year so i have a bit of basic knowledge and would like to carry on training somewhere thats condusive to learning the art

From the websites i've visited,Scorpions seem the most welcoming to new members hence the thread title but would welcome some reviews if anybody has trained at any of the above gyms

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 5, 2012)

Forzavilla said:


> Been looking around for a new training venue as unfortunatley my instructor is having to move away from the london area due to work commitments
> 
> There are quite a few gyms listed as local to me, Semtex in Swanley,Keddles in Orpington and Scorpions in Beckenham
> 
> ...


I have no direct experience and but Scorpions and Semtex I have heard good personal reviews of both in terms of urging you forwards in your training.  From what I have heard Scorpions in particular do not muck about.  I guess it depends on what you are looking to get out of your MT.  Have you not gone down there for a visit?  Kind wishes.


----------

